
The Graphing Calculator Story - jwecker
http://www.pacifict.com/Story/
======
reitzensteinm
One of my favourite stories. Especially the end: "We wanted to release a
Windows version as part of Windows 98, but sadly, Microsoft has effective
building security."

------
whatsreal
Excellent story, though I must admit I have read it before. I always wonder
will history judge us the same way we judge them? Will the entrepreneurial
spirit that is pervasive in hacker circles today be a positive or negative
blip in the history of technology, economy, etc? I certainly believe that it
is for the better. Though not all startups may end well, the advances in
ideas, and the experience gained by the individuals involved as well as the
spectating world, should prove to be a positive note in our history. And now
back to work ;)

------
dougw
Just curious if there is anyone else on news.YC that had their first
programming experiences with their first graphing calculator? I started with
my TI-83 and z80 Assembly in 6th grade learning at ticalc.org.

~~~
avitzur
I started programming on an HP-65 in the 70's. That was before graphing
calculators, though.

------
alaskamiller
i love this company

------
agentbleu
wow

lol

